
Building Nginx and Tarantool based services - vsoshnikov
New article about nginx and tarantool
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@vasiliysoshnikov&#x2F;building-nginx-and-tarantool-based-services-c92492fc34c6#.l4vbtuotw
======
danikin
Nice article! It's a really distributed database system on top of Tarantool &
Nginx.

